# Electric fillet knife



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like I was always replacing the Mister Twisters from Academy and bought the cordless Rapala this time. It came with two batteries, charger, a set of 6" blades, a set of 7 1/2" blades, and a plastic carry case to store it in. Supposedly a charge will last an hour. Anyone have any reviews on this knife? It has to be better than the green/yellow or the blue/white Mr Twisters, at least my experience with them they are junk.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree ,tried the most expensive and economical! Still looking for a good one,I fished @ Hackberry not long ago and they were all using a knife made by Hamilton Beach that seemed to do a great job! Suppose to be able to find in a Department store but no luck yet! Still looking! I had one of the Rapala's 110v or 12V it's in the trash hope that one works better for ya!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll keep my receipt.....Academy is good about taking back junk LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Take it back before you use it, mine is in the trash also. I am also looking for a good one, I used to use the cheap ones at Wal-Mart, but they changed them and they stink now as well.
I went out with OBeiwan57 on a guided cat fish trip this year to Somerville and he had a couple of really good industrial looking knives that worked great.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I've had fairly good luck with the Rapala rechargeable. Now having said that, we'll see if it still works when I get back to the lakehouse.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Mr. Twisters are junk, IMO, even though I have one. One of the best I've ever had was a Sunbeam brand bought from a department store. Great handle on it, great blades and fillets like a charm...just not as cool looking as some of the other stuff...


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Shadslinger- was yours the rechargeable one, or the 110v/12v model like megafish had?

My dad had one of the old Hamilton Beach knives that he used for years but could never find another one. I guess they lose money building something that lasts!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

:walkingsmThe guides there said they found them at target or sears cant remember though gettin almost as ol'e as Shadslinger they were in a white case though! If I find em I'll let yall know! Im back to using an ol'e American Angler that was already worn out an I hate where the blade release is on it! But still works better than Mister Twister! I think John my John has the right idea! Or result to the Shadsliger Shuffle seems to work for him!LOL!:walkingsm


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Years ago, GE had a good one. The handle was on the small side, and it was easy to grasp. The blade I used most often was the thin straight one that hugged the back bone and presented a great fillet. As all things that are great will do, that one finally gave up the ghost. Through the years, I've gone though a bunch of "not so greats", either the handle didn't fit my hand right, or the blades didn't cut the way I wanted. The MisterTwister version comes the closest to the feel and fit but if you have a pile of fish to clean, you'd better have a spare new one waiting in the wings, because it will burn up and quit if you're not careful. One of the kids recently gave me a nice Rapala in a case, and I'm waiting to use that one also. Don't slam the Twisters too much, you get what you pay for. Fillet knives are kind of like a special rod or reel, in that we're all on a search for the perfect fit. Just my $.02.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

check out this thread and my opinion of the new berkley battery powered

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=323424


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Flats Hunter. I'm keeping the receipt, if the rechargeable craps out on me I'll take it back and try something else, but the idea of cordless seems a lot more convenient.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The one i had was the 110/12v LP, and it seems the problem with it was only one blade traveled, so it would not cut wet paper.
I have been using on of Johnmyjohn's really cool handmade knives since last summer when the old Wal-mart ele. started smoking on a batch of stripers.
Since I am older than megafish,.....and have a lot of nerve damage my hands and arms start to give me problems after very many fish now and I need a good electric one.
I'm going to ask Obiewan57 where he got his, he probably fillets more catfish than anyone alive!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Eleectric Fillet Knife*

I've been using the GE (now call Black & Decker) knifes for years. Only drawback to them is where they pluged into the back of them would get loose and quit working. They are now hard wired without a problem. I also have a couple of American Angler knifes that work extremely well. I bought them at Academy and you can buy replacement blades for them. They offer several different blade types for them.
You're right about the Mister Twister knifes being junk. I stripped the gears out the first time I tryed cleaning WB's.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

poohbear said:


> I've been using the GE (now call Black & Decker) knifes for years. Only drawback to them is where they pluged into the back of them would get loose and quit working. They are now hard wired without a problem. I also have a couple of American Angler knifes that work extremely well. I bought them at Academy and you can buy replacement blades for them. They offer several different blade types for them.
> You're right about the Mister Twister knifes being junk. I stripped the gears out the first time I tryed cleaning WB's.


Agree with you and Duke--the GE was the best I ever used.
Bought the B&D but it turned into shrapnel a couple months ago..Seemed like meat would always get between the blades-never had that prob with the GE. Bought the Twister but havent used it a lot yet. Handle is a little large.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> I'll keep my receipt.....Academy is good about taking back junk LOL!


X2 !! The American angler works good .


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been using the American Angler S/W electric. The first one lasted me for a good while...each one since has had a shorter life span. My only gripe with the AA knife is the blade eject button is in a horrible place. I've been told that AA is working to fix the blade release deal. 

As far as the Rapala cordless...it's junk!!! I bought one years ago to use when fishing Baffin. Cleaning redfish eats the batteries up quick. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't buy the cheep green and yellow one get the Mister Twister saltwater piranha. Mine has been good to me for about 2 years.

http://www.mistertwister.com/information/mister-twister-piranha-fillet-knife/561#description


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I had two of each of the MR Twister knives. The green/yellow's just quit after awhile and the blue/white's the trigger would fall off.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When the meat gets between the blades, the cord shorts out, the cleaning station electricity is off, the blades will not stay attached, here you go! 
Made by Johnmyjohn.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I misspoke. I have a Berkley this time, Lion rechargeable. It is working fine so far.
http://www.cabelas.com/fillet-knive...lithium-ion-rechargeable-fillet-knife-5.shtml


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I use the mister twister saltwater piranha and they work great. I just replaced one last year after my last one finally burned up after 4 years. I gave heard the American angler is good also but I am sticking with the piranha ( blue& white). They are WAY better than the regular green and yellow.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

4 or 5 years ago, I bought a variety just to answer this exact question. I have a cople of mister twisters, and 3 different american anglers. The old mister twisters seemed to hold up reasonably well, but the newer ones don't. Not sure what the difference is. The 3 american angler knives are yellow, black and gray. The gray one is noisy as hell straight out of the box. The black one cuts out when it fets warm, and the yellow one has worked pretty well. I really think the key to any of these knifes is that once they start to get warm, put them down for a while and pick up another one.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

American Angler S/W...the best of a very poor set of competitors. Stripers are really tough on electric knives and the American Angler is the only one I have ever used lasted long enough to need a new set of blades.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

megafish said:


> I agree ,tried the most expensive and economical! Still looking for a good one,I fished @ Hackberry not long ago and they were all using a knife made by Hamilton Beach that seemed to do a great job! Suppose to be able to find in a Department store but no luck yet! Still looking! I had one of the Rapala's 110v or 12V it's in the trash hope that one works better for ya!


Two years ago, I bought the Hamilton Beach electric knife at the Livingston Wal-Mart. That does not mean they are there now though.

As for the battery powered knives; years ago at the Houston Boat Show, Mr. Twister Reps. gave myself and two other guides a whole case of their battery operated knives. We wore them out on the upper Trinity whire Bass spawn run (six weeks of use for a whole case). I have not owned one since except for one just given to me for Christmas and it is still in the case....unused.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Knives are intended to cut meat and not bones, if you are cutting thru bones you are doing something wrong. Cut thru the ribs and then cut the ribs out, makes for short knife life, and just extra work. From my limited experience the new American Angler is doing a fine job, the blade release is on the side and the knife holds up well to over a hundred fish in one setting. Does not overheat. Another hint is to change blades when they get dull, or resharpen them on a grinder with a polishing wheel. If you clean many fish you will know when the blades begin to dull. Don't ride the knife and let the blades do the cutting, if you are pushing hard on the machine it will overheat the motor, any motor be it a fillet knife, skill saw, or any other cutting device.
Save the guarantee and sales receipt, American Angler has a 2 year policy.
I have a Hamilton Beach and a Rapala with the cord for 12/110V, both are backups, both are OK but the motors run slow and makes for lots of extra time in cleaning fish. If you are cleaning only a few now and then they will be fine. Cleaning many not so good.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some Walmarts carry the Hamilton Beach, as I bought a new one, about a month ago. The previous one lasted 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I use an American Angler MT3, which supposedly means metal transmission instead of plastic gears. However, since I almost always catch and release or give fish away, it has not been tested that well. 

I think how well the 2 blades match as a set has a big influence on how the knife performs. If meat gets between the blades, IMO, it will never work right.


----------



## Carver (Oct 18, 2007)

I did a test last year, buying one of each of Rapala's Battery operated, 12v Combo (really just a 12 V with a 110 adapter) and a 110 corded unit. 
Let me say first I am a long time Rapala fan since my first " Crippled Minnow" in the 60's.
That is completely over now, and it started with their electric fillet knives.

My first disappointment (and almost open anger) that was the blades have become proprietary. I have a very large collection of after market specialty blades that will move from knife to knife including the very cheap ones. The Rapala blades now require you to use what they sell or nothing else. It is not that they are bad blades, but they do not offer anything but vanilla retail blades. Nothing for a serious sportsman or guide that knows how much better boning blades or thin profile blades work in different fish.
(if someone knows an alternate source, please post up, BPS, my local box store, or Academy do not have third party blades that fit them, just vanilla Rapala replacement blades.)

The rechargeable: 
The batteries gave up so fast I assumed the batteries had to be DOA. I got them replaced and same thing occurred. I then went to a battery specialist shop and he built a new battery pack for me. The results were so bad, I will refrain from posting my real opinion, but suffice to say they did about 4 fish at best ( that represents less than 5 minutes run time doing light duty).

The 12 volt model and the combo corded one that appears to be different. Both are the same knife with a motor that turns so slow, you would think it is not supplied with enough power. The cycle speed is very slow and the actual power is so weak, it triples my time to clean a single crappie. Probably the easiest , softest cleaning job in the world. I have traded both of them back to the retailer and duplicated the same disappointment with the replacements.

The corded 110 model is acceptable and do really like the feel of the handle, but in all honesty two of the <$20 models I bought out performed it power wise and will take all the specialty blades that make very large or very small fish easy to clean.
I sent Rapala an email asking for some input and got zero response.

The making the blades proprietary and slowing down the rpm on purpose makes them unusable in my stable. I have maybe 25 sets of aftermarket blades that I will not give up.

Something has changed in corporate at Rapala that has brought their focus to themselves rather than the customers. I am now down over $300 in knives, replacement batteries and cannot get a response from Rapala. But then again, I am just 1 customer. I wasn't looking for a refund, just a conversation about the products.

Sorry if it sounds like a rant, but it almost feels like being cheated by a friend. I guess whomever thought about proprietary, unique blades, really outsmarted us poor simple fishermen.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

ElectricFilletKnives said:


> It's that time a year again, if you are looking to load up your tackle box with a new electric fillet knife we have all our models currently on sale right now including American Angler, Rapala, and Mister Twitster (Yellow and Green or the Piranha). We setup a special Free Shipping Code just for 2COOLFISHING members. Use code 2cf-2012 as dicount code in the cart and during check out you will get free 2-3 day priority checking on your entire order.
> Only at www.electricfilletknives.com


You will probably find out soon, that you need to be a sponsor to advertise on this forum. Personally I'm still a big fan of the Berkley Lion rechargeable.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I hadn't found an American Angler at Academy in the area, so I bought a saltwater pirranha (blue and white). Worked so so the first couple of weeks, then the gears did a dump. Took it back to Wal=mart and got another. It still is so so, and much better than Rapala. I love the American Anglers, but can't find them at a store near me.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

here's my advice....ya'll have to much time and no fish.....electic knife...which ever one is on sale. And i am not talking about walmart or bass pro shop....your paying to much on something that is going to wear out...well if you fish...
garage sale or re sale shop the only way to go..i generally pay around 1 to 3 dollars...make sure the blades work and off we go....to fish. who cares what brand they are...the blades need to go back and forth...nothing else.....
right now i ve been burning up protore-silex.....love em...well for today...maybe burn thur them tomorrow.....but i ve been doing my homework.....got 4 more on the shelf....got them at garage sales or re sale....average price 3 bucks who care who made them.
oh and battery operated knifes...please....well they might be good IF I DIDN"T FISH


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Busted, Now you know I only catch, or keep few fish. So my Berkeley lion recharge works for me. If I could catch more, or eat more, I'd agree with the experts....use it, buy another....
But I stand by my berkleynforva recharge. I've done 30 WB easily.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> here's my advice....ya'll have to much time and no fish.....electic knife...which ever one is on sale. And i am not talking about walmart or bass pro shop....your paying to much on something that is going to wear out...well if you fish...
> garage sale or re sale shop the only way to go..i generally pay around 1 to 3 dollars...make sure the blades work and off we go....to fish. who cares what brand they are...the blades need to go back and forth...nothing else.....
> right now i ve been burning up protore-silex.....love em...well for today...maybe burn thur them tomorrow.....but i ve been doing my homework.....got 4 more on the shelf....got them at garage sales or re sale....average price 3 bucks who care who made them.
> oh and battery operated knifes...please....well they might be good IF I DIDN"T FISH


I can't stand the truth.


----------

